# August 2016 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (Jul 23, 2016)

Vote for your favorite theme for the August Fiction LM Prompt! One vote per customer. Choose wisely.​


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 23, 2016)

Patriotic duty done.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jul 24, 2016)

Your country thanks you.


----------



## escorial (Jul 24, 2016)

voted.....an you can see the results..dude the thought police are going to get you...


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 24, 2016)

Well, [FRAGGLE]. Looks like we'll either be writing about weakness or running out of time this month.  Had such high hopes for the floor being lava, too...


----------



## Sleepwriter (Jul 24, 2016)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Well, [FRAGGLE]. Looks like we'll either be writing about weakness or running out of time this month.  Had such high hopes for the floor being lava, too...




you could always write about your body getting weak, leaving you little  time to walk across a floor of lava.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 24, 2016)

Fair point, fair point.


----------



## Smith (Jul 26, 2016)

Asthenia is a blink-182 song (all my suggestions are song titles), and the concept according to Tom Delonge was about an astronaut in space who is contemplating if Earth is even worth coming back to.

The term was also coined to refer to a loss of an astronaut's hope while in space, or at least a general depressing weakness / disconnected feeling.

If you want to provide any of that information in the poll via asterisk-and-footnote, feel free.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 26, 2016)

See, I would have never considered that.  When I looked it up, the definition boiled down to physical weakness.


----------



## Smith (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah, when just Googling "asthenia" I had to go to page three to get anything barely regarding its relation to astronauts. Decided I'd just share the knowledge here with everybody to open up the possibilities.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 26, 2016)

Actually, it's a prompt.  The person writing it is free to do with it as they choose.  Just like "Out of Time" could be a deadline or something from the timestream or ... ???


----------



## Sleepwriter (Jul 26, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Actually, it's a prompt.  The person writing it is free to do with it as they choose.  Just like "Out of Time" could be a deadline or something from the timestream or ... ???




exactly.   It is what you make of it.


----------



## godofwine (Jul 26, 2016)

Smith said:


> Asthenia is a blink-182 song (all my suggestions are song titles), and the concept according to Tom Delonge was about an astronaut in space who is contemplating if Earth is even worth coming back to.
> 
> The term was also coined to refer to a loss of an astronaut's hope while in space, or at least a general depressing weakness / disconnected feeling.
> 
> If you want to provide any of that information in the poll via asterisk-and-footnote, feel free.



I had to look it up. I'm not a Blink fan, nothing against them I just haven't listened or been exposed to them. It's interesting. You can write about the definition and not have to mention ath (looks up at the post above to see how to spell it) asthenia. 

I think I like Out of Time, better. I have a story in mind for that that's a bit out of the ordinary


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 26, 2016)

Smith said:


> Decided I'd just share the knowledge here with everybody to open up the possibilities.


As someone who's judged entries before, I can't tell you how much I appreciate that.


----------



## Smith (Jul 27, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Actually, it's a prompt.  The person writing it is free to do with it as they choose.  Just like "Out of Time" could be a deadline or something from the timestream or ... ???



Right, I understand that. But some people during the voting process are prone to play it safe for what they know, and asthenia isn't exactly a common word. Which is why I offered the additional context in the case that it might interest somebody or provide a spark of inspiration--not as a means of telling people what to write. Hopefully it didn't come across as a means of advertising my own suggestion either; I apologize if it did!

Luckily my story works just as well with "Out of Time". But we're not "out of time" yet. Still a few days left. ;P



godofwine said:


> I had to look it up. I'm not a Blink fan, nothing against them I just haven't listened or been exposed to them. It's interesting. You can write about the definition and not have to mention ath (looks up at the post above to see how to spell it) asthenia.
> 
> I think I like Out of Time, better. I have a story in mind for that that's a bit out of the ordinary



Yeah, it's cool, not a lot of people are blink fans in my personal life either. The song popularized the term's relation to astronauts, so I didn't expect a lot of people to be aware of that possibility. Thought I might mention it out of courtesy for sci-fi writers.

The story I have in mind will still work for either one, so I don't care which one wins. Best of luck!



AtleanWordsmith said:


> As someone who's judged entries before, I can't tell you how much I appreciate that.



Exactly!

I wouldn't mind seeing "the floor is lava" winning eventually. Whoever suggested it (not sure if it was you Atlean), please keep suggesting it. Fond memories of playing that game as a little kid with my cousins haha.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 27, 2016)

Nah, I merely seconded it because it was an interesting prompt.


----------



## Rookish (Jul 28, 2016)

I hope some human votes for a tie, might be entertaining.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't know what was behind the, 'First Light' prompt, but I voted for that one because of my love of astronomy. Whenever someone uses a new telescope for the first time it's called 'first light'. I'd love to write about that.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jul 30, 2016)

Go figure, I was the only one, so far, to vote for the one I chose. LOL


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 30, 2016)

Although I didn't vote for Asthenia, I did start formulating a way-out idea for it, just in case.
Looks like I won't need it.


----------

